# Mkinitcpio not adding modules when updating kernel

## jpc22

when i run mkinitcpio with hardened-sources-3.8.2-r1 i get

mkinitcpio -k 3.8.2-hardened-r1 -g /boot/initrd-3.8.2-hardened-r1

```
WARNING: No modules were added to the image. This is probably not what you want.
```

I ran the same commands as with my previous kernels and doublechecked my mkinitcpio config files and they have not changed during an upgrade.

After some research i found this thread https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=148037 and they mentionned  there was an /lib -> /usr/lib migration, but did that happen on gentoo?

currently my modules are in /lib/modules/kernel-version...

If i run mkinit cpio with a previous kernel i dont get the same warning,which is strange since both kernels use the same paths to store their modules.

I will try reinstalling grep from a live cd tomorrow, but i doubt it is the problem since kernel 3.7.9 does not have this bug.

Any clues?Last edited by jpc22 on Tue Mar 19, 2013 12:12 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## jpc22

Did a stage 4 of my setup , copied it to another identical node, extracted the stage4, chrooted, unmerged mkinitcpio and reemerged it with oneshot , and bug is gone.

Now im going to stage4 again and reinstall the first machine if unmerging and remerge does not work.

----------

## jpc22

Got the bug again when upgrading a fresh install to 3.8.3 kernel and unmergeing and remerging grep/mkinitcpio/kernel did not do the trick.

I hope there another way than reinstalling a whole machine just to upgrade my kernel.

Tried every way they suggest on the arch forum to specify kernel version and nothing helps.

EDIT:

I always get this on my two identical machines,so i will try on another machine.

REDIT: Added module versioning support to my kernel as a temporary fix, allowing it to use the modules from the latest kernel working with mkinitcpio.

----------

